# Soft paint 8 months after respray-Problems?



## Jules-B (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi all

So I had a car that I was restoring resprayed and a colour change undertaken at the end of June last year. 

I noticed after washing it once that there was a lot of swirl marks in the paint. I started to look closer and realised that the paint was pretty soft. 

The painter said that they had to rush to get the car ready for an event deadline (even though they had it for a few weeks) and meant he didn't get a chance to completely flat down and polish the car, so he did what he could and the swirls were actually sanding marks that he'd used a glaze on to make it look good for the event. I was also told that they had to sand it fairly close to when it was sprayed.

I also noticed that you could leave finger nail marks in the paint which I didn't believe should be possible, but was assured that it was normal and that this particular clear (Glasurit 923666 along with 929666) was somewhat flexible and being able to leave marks in the paint was nothing out of the ordinary.

The paint in the engine bay and front was done at a different time and is completely solid.

Am I right to wonder wether something went wrong in the spraying process or is it normal to have soft paint like this 8 months after spraying?

For info, It is a professional bodyshop with oven etc.

Thanks


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah id say something is wrong if you can dig your nails into it , should be like factory paint soon after its baked


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

After eight months it should be cured. So there is an underlying problem. Glasurit clears are fairly hard once cured, hazarding a guess, they may of used a slower hardner when spraying it, but even do if baked correctly it will fully cure. They may have done it last thing in the day and let it air dry over night, which is a more feasible because if it was they paint will not fully cure, as with that type of hardner it needs to be baked regardless.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Is it possible they didn't mix the correct quantities in the 2K 2 part clear coat?


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

Glasurit is probably the hardest clear on the market, or at least a very close second to Spies Hecker.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I would say it's been mixed incorrectly. Could happen if rushed. 2k would be hard after that amount of time for sure. 

Sent from my SM-G9600 using Tapatalk


----------

